# Maine - Foster Needed for HALO



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I just read a posting on HALO's FB page from Kathy Quigley. If anyone in the area can provide a foster home, please contact Kathy at the provided e-mail address.

Kathi Quigley
Foster Needed in Maine for an owner turn-in. If anyone is availabe in that area please email me at [email protected].

Thanks for reading and sharing can caring.


----------

